# Beretta 92fs Accuracy Issues



## PopShot (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a 92fs Inox that I've had for about a year and a half now.

I've probably put somewhere between 500 - 700 rounds total through it.
No problems at all functionality wise, but for some reason I have a difficult time hitting paper, and it's almost impossible to maintain decent grouping.

I have found that my accuracy is much better when using .124 grain vs .115 grain. But still my best group has measured 8 inches in diameter and placement is very inconsistent.

The only thing I have changed is the guide rod and recoil spring. I didn't like the factory plastic rod, replaced it with a stainless rod and a yellow zinc coated recoil spring (both ordered from Beretta). I'll see if I can pull up the part numbers. But the switch did not change the accuracy.

I'm sort of baffled by this whole issue, as I love my Beretta, but when I can pick up my 1911 and my buddies M&P Pro Series 9mm and just nail the targets it raises a flag to me. As if there may be something wrong with my pistol.

Any insight on this? 
If there's any other information you need just let me know.

-Justin


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

For best accuracy, there are a few things you can look at.

You already noted, some bullet weights shoot better in your pistol than others; I'd also recommend trying several different brands and bullet types. My experience has been that higher-grade ammo, such as loads using jacketed hollow-points used for defensive purposes, are also loaded to much higher accuracy standards; so if you want the best accuracy at certain times, you may want to step-up to decent-quality JHP loads. I've had good results with Remington's 9mm UMC 115 JHP load that comes in a double-stacked/double-height 100-round box. At about $35-$40 per 100, it's the least expensive JHP that I can find locally with any regularity that shoots well in all my 9mm pistols. Federal's 115 Hi-Shok JHP is another good choice, but it's more expensive and less available in my area.

Trigger pull can have a huge affect on accuracy; both the weight of the trigger pull, and how "clean" it is (minimal "creep" before the hammer releases). If your particular pistol has a lot of creep, then it can make it darn difficult to shoot it well. To check for trigger creep, unload your pistol and remove all ammunition from the room (safety!). Then double-check the pistol and mag for ammo (safety again!). Now work the action to cock the hammer, and try this exercise: how _slow_ can you pull the trigger? Put your finger in place, and start adding pressure very slowly to the trigger; a little more, then a little more, etc. As you add pressure, watch and feel if the trigger moves as you add pressure. If the trigger moves a tiny bit several times before the hammer drops, then your pistol has enough creep to cause accuracy difficulties. When you are shooting, if the trigger hangs-up, then moves, then hangs-up again, then moves again, your sights can move all over the place before the hammer releases and the bullet leaves the barrel. You can minimize the affect of creep by pulling the trigger as slowly as possible, so you can constantly re-adjust the sight picture on target each time the trigger moves and stops and moves and stops, but it can be exhausting to shoot so slowly and with very high concentration for very many shots.

If your pistol exhibits a large amount of creep, a good gunsmith/pistolsmith can carefully reduce the amount of sear engagement and polish the hammer and sear surfaces so they slide more smoothly and release a bit earlier than on a stock pistol. This kind of tuning, done correctly, can be expensive, but it can really make a big difference in practical accuracy.

Another option is to replace some of the springs, which can adjust the feel of the trigger as well as the weight of the pull. I'm not well versed in spring-tuning of the Beretta pistols, but I think we may have a few folks on this site who can make some recommendations in this area, and they will probably show up in this thread soon...


----------



## PopShot (Jun 13, 2016)

DJ Niner said:


> For best accuracy, there are a few things you can look at.
> 
> You already noted, some bullet weights shoot better in your pistol than others; I'd also recommend trying several different brands and bullet types. My experience has been that higher-grade ammo, such as loads using jacketed hollow-points used for defensive purposes, are also loaded to much higher accuracy standards; so if you want the best accuracy at certain times, you may want to step-up to decent-quality JHP loads. I've had good results with Remington's 9mm UMC 115 JHP load that comes in a double-stacked/double-height 100-round box. At about $35-$40 per 100, it's the least expensive JHP that I can find locally with any regularity that shoots well in all my 9mm pistols. Federal's 115 Hi-Shok JHP is another good choice, but it's more expensive and less available in my area.
> 
> ...


Okay, With the hammer cocked the trigger very smoothly moves every bit of 1/4 inch and maybe a hair more before it firms up and releases the hammer. Overall pull weight is rather light.
I never thought to take into account trigger movement. To me this much movement seems to be quite excessive, hopefully someone comes along with more information and possibly a fix for this.


----------



## nissa23 (Jun 10, 2016)

DJ Niner said:


> For best accuracy, there are a few things you can look at.
> 
> You already noted, some bullet weights shoot better in your pistol than others; I'd also recommend trying several different brands and bullet types. My experience has been that higher-grade ammo, such as loads using jacketed hollow-points used for defensive purposes, are also loaded to much higher accuracy standards; so if you want the best accuracy at certain times, you may want to step-up to decent-quality JHP loads. I've had good results with Remington's 9mm UMC 115 JHP load that comes in a double-stacked/double-height 100-round box. At about $35-$40 per 100, it's the least expensive JHP that I can find locally with any regularity that shoots well in all my 9mm pistols. Federal's 115 Hi-Shok JHP is another good choice, but it's more expensive and less available in my area.
> 
> ...


I Think this is great solution.
i will try it.
thanks.,


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I agree with the above posts about trigger movement(looseness) also, you might now know this but most beretta 92 have their rear sights shifted left at the factory.I affects your poa=poi

try a very deliberate slow trigger push to see if you can replicate your shots( groups are tight) and watch poa vs poi

if your issue continues,maybe a trip to wilson for an action tuning might help


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Having owned them for many, many, moons(my indian talk). I'd like to leave this advice to you. 1st. You must ransom rest, or bench rest the pistol to see where you are grouping, 10-15 yards or less is fine. If the rear sight needs drifting by all means do it.

Likewise, doing this accumulates you to where the trigger breaks and the 92's trigger as a whole. You may wish to go with a "D" spring main spring to lighten the trigger a bit, but generally the stock SA should be light enough for most. What you are referring to is takeup of the trigger not creep. So I seriously doubt it's the trigger but it's how you are shooting the pistol. 

Beretta 92 triggers are different animals from which you speak, especially the M&P but more like the 1911 with more takeup in SA. Once you get this sorted out with practice you will find your 92 Inox will be exceptionally accurate for you.


----------



## PopShot (Jun 13, 2016)

Hey guys, I got some range time in. So here's my update to this thread.

I luckily know a great guy through my Father who teaches Concealed Carry Classes, and even holds training sessions. 
Let's just say this guys collection makes mine look like spare change. I'm talking crates full of guns.
I met with him one on one out at his personal range, and he took a crack at my Beretta. After five shots he immediately said the rear sight wasn't quite right and adjusted it accordingly.
He ran another five and then handed it to me, I shot a group which was much better than anything I've done before and then he gave me tips and tricks to handguns that I never really took into consideration (mostly to do with sight pictures, stance, and hand/finger positioning). After having him to correct my imperfections my overall accuracy is far greater than ever with my Beretta. Only getting better with more and more practice. Went through 350 rounds, again no issues. I swear this is the smoothest gun in my collection.

One thing is for certain, 124 grain seems to be the sweet spot for my pistol. 115 grain again wasn't consistent with grouping. 
I've heard of heavier 9mm bullet weights but I've never seen them on store shelves. 

Well now that I am without a doubt, confident in my ability to handle my weapon I'm going to start open carrying until I get my CCDW. 
Looking forward to really honing in my accuracy with my INOX.


*** And on a side-note, due to the lack of Winchester 9mm at the Local Store I had to buy Aguila Ammunition .124 Grain FMJ 9mm. I've heard about them before in an NRA magazine, but had never used them previously. I must say, these have been top notch target rounds. I know many who won't buy any ammo that isn't American made; but this stuff is great (made in Mexico IIRC), granted I'd still probably prefer my Winchester Ammo. *** 

- Justin


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad to hear that the situation is looking better!

I've not tried the 124 grain Aguila 9mm ammo, but maybe I should.
The Winchester 9mm ammo functions perfectly in my pistols, but the 
accuracy isn't all that great; several other loads will easily out-shoot it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

PopShot said:


> I luckily know a great guy through my Father who teaches Concealed Carry Classes, and even holds training sessions. After five shots he immediately said the rear sight wasn't quite right and adjusted it accordingly.


Yes, these guys are priceless.


----------



## cokyvandas (Jun 16, 2016)

thanks this information denner


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Since I've been away on vacation, I've just read your original post in this thread. Sorry that I'm late to the party.
My immediate response was, "This person hasn't yet learned good shooting skills, nor has he put in sufficient practice with his pistol."

Turns out, my immediate response was pretty close to the mark (pun intended).

Now that you know what you didn't know, and you also know what to practice, you're on the right track.
Just keep at it. Careful, slow practice leads to shooting proficiency. It doesn't happen overnight.

1. Don't rush things. Don't try to learn too much, too soon. Learn one part of the skill at a time.
2. Practice slowly to become _smooth_. A man wiser than I once said, "Smooth is faster than fast." If you become smooth, speed will come to you.
3. The most valuable practice is dry-fire "shooting." Your "target" is a blank, featureless wall. Your "weapon" is a proven-empty pistol. Your intent is to make your trigger press (not "pull") as smooth as possible, and to keep your hand's other fingers unmoving while your index finger makes its press (called "isolation" of the index finger). Work hard to make your sight picture stay still and well-aligned, as you press the trigger.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

The Beretta 92 FS is not the easiest pistol to shoot accurately I find, especially if you do not have hands at least average adult male in size. It is frustrating because it can be deadly accurate in the right hands.

The 92 FS single action trigger does have a relatively long take up. That is how they are designed and it is normal.

I have several 9mm Luger pistols and I have found that as a general rule when it comes to newly manufactured 9mm FMJ ammo, 124gr shoots better than 115gr. There is also 147gr 9mm ammo but it is much less widely available that the lighter projectile weights, especially when it comes to less expensive target and practice ammo. In my hands and experience, 9mm Luger FMJ ammo is also significantly less consistent than .40 S&W, .45 ACP, or 357 SIG. Again, I am talking about less expensive practice ammo.

I have had good luck with Aguila ammuniton. I have also had consistently good results with Speer Lawman, Brazer Brass, PMC, Sellier and Bellot, Magtech, and some others. I have had some less good experiences with Winchester white box and Prvi Partizan. One ammo from Winchester that I do like quite a bit is their 124gr NATO spec 9mm FMJ. This is a little hotter so it better simulates the recoil characteristics of the 9mm self-defense ammo I choose, which is 124gr Federal HST or Speer Gold Dot.


----------

